# Boxing tips?



## Fruits6 (May 12, 2015)

Got a punching bag, came with training gloves but they are the real thin kind and my knuckles are being punished by them.
So firstly, i want to ask what kind of boxing gloves should i get being a 250 lbs 6'3'' ? and would anyone care to share their routines that i could mesh into my own possibly? firstly let me note my workout:
-5 high kicks each leg
5 low kicks each leg
20 series of punches (40 total, 20 with each arm)
10 hooks each arm
5 knee each side-

repeat at least 5 times, i try to go until i cannot anymore generally.


----------



## bugman (May 12, 2015)

I wish I could help.  The only fight training I have  is more along the lines of mma.  We train for 3 minutes then rest for 1 during our sessions.   No count on strikes..  just have a set combo to do over and over for the 3 Minutes. 

Same thing on our ground work.


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2015)

I block punches with my face walk right into them, pisses me off!


----------



## Fruity (May 12, 2015)

When I used to box I just did what felt natural. If you feel your left Jab is weak, then train your left jab and so on.

are you boxing for the health benefits or for the Fame ? What are your actual goals ? Otherwise its hard to help


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 12, 2015)

Get some wraps and some good everlast or ringside gloves they are good to start with. Don't buy cheap.

If your serious about getting good, Hire a professional to teach you a routine and fundamentals. Otherwise your going to look like Bo and Luke Duke saving Cooters ass from Enis at the Boars Nest.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

Fruits6 said:


> Got a punching bag, came with training gloves but they are the real thin kind and my knuckles are being punished by them.
> So firstly, i want to ask what kind of boxing gloves should i get being a 250 lbs 6'3'' ? and would anyone care to share their routines that i could mesh into my own possibly? firstly let me note my workout:
> -5 high kicks each leg
> 5 low kicks each leg
> ...



Are you looking to learn Thai or just adding-in some heavy bag work to your resistance training for cardio?


----------



## stonetag (May 13, 2015)

Mexican or traditional wraps, tape up, slip on some bag gloves, and get after it. When you get tough take the bag gloves off.


----------



## Maijah (May 13, 2015)

I've got two pairs of gloves, they are both 14oz. One pair is Everlast and the other is TKO. I like the TKO pair better, they feel more comfortable.


----------



## Gredge23 (May 13, 2015)

Hello , 14 to 16 oz should do well , there a lot of cushion in them at that size.

A routine I usually do is , set a timer to 5 minutes , hit the bag with a minimum 4 strike combination (double jab , straight right , left leg kick etc ) do that for 4 minutes , on the last minute I hit as hard as I can left hook , right hook 1 after the other for the minute.

I repeat that for 5 rounds.


----------



## jennerrator (May 13, 2015)

where is our resident boxer???????


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 13, 2015)

Good wraps and everlast gloves just like BGH said. If you are boxing for health that's a total different story than boxing for ring fighting. Best thing you can do is look into a local MMA school with a good boxing coach or a boxing coach nowadays it's going to be easiest to find an MMA school. Good luck to you and wish you luck!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 13, 2015)

Hit the other guy more then he hits you....


----------



## TheLupinator (May 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> where is our resident boxer???????


You rang mama bear?


----------



## TheLupinator (May 13, 2015)

I honestlt don't like everlast gloves, especially they're entry level ones. The powerlock are good, but expensive. I'd suggest ringside, title, rival, ring2cage... I've worn all these and you can find a good pair for 60-90$.

As far as your routine.... that's not boxing. I'm at work, but when I'm home I'll try to find some decent YouTube vids that go over the basics - stance, hand placement, weight distribution, jab / cross / hook...


----------



## jennerrator (May 13, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> You rang mama bear?



 knew you would show up at some point!


----------



## jennerrator (May 13, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I honestlt don't like everlast gloves, especially they're entry level ones. The powerlock are good, but expensive. I'd suggest ringside, title, rival, ring2cage... I've worn all these and you can find a good pair for 60-90$.
> 
> As far as your routine.... that's not boxing. I'm at work, but when I'm home I'll try to find some decent YouTube vids that go over the basics - stance, hand placement, weight distribution, jab / cross / hook...



I have these and I love them


----------



## TheLupinator (May 13, 2015)

Also I'd suggest 16oz training gloves. Sparring specific gloves will get beat up fast if doing serious heavy bag work consistently and bag gloves don't provide enough protection to sparring partners (if you ever do some sparring). 


Also 16oz provide a good fitness workout and they are what you would use to spar with.


Lastly, nothing beats a solid boxing coach.. especially not me on this forum.


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> where is our resident boxer???????



My face is a boxer but unfortunately the rest of me ain't. :32 (11):


----------



## jennerrator (May 13, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> My face is a boxer but unfortunately the rest of me ain't. :32 (11):



lol....goes back to taking it in the face I assume


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

What's your boxing background? 16 Oz gloves are the standard, only way to learn to box is in a boxing gym.


----------

